# Regarding the deactivation of Doordash and Grubhub accounts



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Regarding whether Doordash and Grubhub will be disabled due to acceptance rates. Doordash has an order for 5 miles and 6 miles for 3.5 dollars. Completing such an order is a loss for the driver. Gasoline consumption and car consumption. Grubhub has a lot of orders for 8 dollars or 10 dollars but travels 10 miles or 15 miles one way across cities. If such orders are not accepted, will the accounts be disabled by Doordash and Grubhub?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

gomo said:


> Grubhub has a lot of orders


Grubhub also has a lot of Ants.
Grubhub only recognizes 2 types of drivers: those who are Ants, and those who will be deactivated. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

You can refuse all the orders you want. My acc rating is currently 35 % and its to high


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

gomo said:


> Regarding whether Doordash and Grubhub will be disabled due to acceptance rates. Doordash has an order for 5 miles and 6 miles for 3.5 dollars. Completing such an order is a loss for the driver. Gasoline consumption and car consumption. Grubhub has a lot of orders for 8 dollars or 10 dollars but travels 10 miles or 15 miles one way across cities. If such orders are not accepted, will the accounts be disabled by Doordash and Grubhub?


We are independent contractors.
None of these apps can punish us for not accepting an order. You become liable once you pick up the food from the restaurant.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> You can refuse all the orders you want. My acc rating is currently 35 % and its to high


One night, DD continuously pushed me at least 10 orders within 10 minutes, 3.5 dollars, 3.75 dollars, or 6.25 dollars 8 miles away. I have been defeated by DD



Cdub2k said:


> We are independent contractors.
> None of these apps can punish us for not accepting an order. You become liable once you pick up the food from the restaurant.


Yes, I will only cancel orders that the restaurant has not responded to for a long time. Once I picked up the food. I will deliver it to the customer's door



Uber's Guber said:


> Grubhub also has a lot of Ants.
> Grubhub only recognizes 2 types of drivers: those who are Ants, and those who will be deactivated. &#129335;‍♂


Ant drive? What do you mean? Can you be more detailed?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

gomo said:


> Ant drive? What do you mean? Can you be more detailed?


"Ant" is a (sometimes derogatory) term for Uber drivers. It comes from two sources:

1. When you look at the map of available drivers on the passenger app, the drivers moving about on the map kind of look like ants. In this sense, we are all ants.

2. Many drivers accept any request that Uber sends them and basically do whatever Uber wants without evaluating whether it is financially beneficial to them to accept the trip, move to a different area, etc.........not unlike ants scurrying about with the singular goal of serving the needs of the queen. In this sense, the term "ant" refers to drivers that are more focused on serving Uber than doing what is best for themselves.

Although the term usually refers to passenger drivers, it also applies to delivery drivers. The term is used in both ways, so you have to figure out from context what is meant. In the case of the post that you quoted, he was using the meaning from #2.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

My acceptance rate is only 39%. I received a warning recently but not about my acceptance rate. They said that I violated the DD contact by being extremely late to a drop off, 14 minutes. 

Seems like Doordash is breaking the contract by asking me to pick up at multiple restaurants before starting the delivery. Obviously this will delay my arrival time.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Pre-Chinese Virus I would get A LOT of $3-5 GH orders. LOL NO.

I quickly learned that anything less than $8 is a HARD PASS. $9-$10 I will at least look at the screen.

At $0.56/mile a < $9 order pays for less than 5 mile order JUST FOR THE CAR EXPENSE.


----------



## funkydude (Nov 13, 2020)

my GH account was suspended because of "written testimony" of destruction of client property. which i have no idea what i supposedly did. and can't get a reply from GH. any advice?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

funkydude said:


> my GH account was suspended because of "written testimony" of destruction of client property. which i have no idea what i supposedly did. and can't get a reply from GH. any advice?


Are they doing an investigation?


----------



## funkydude (Nov 13, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Are they doing an investigation?


i have no idea i can't seem to contact anyone


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

funkydude said:


> i have no idea i can't seem to contact anyone


Pickup another app, until things start progressing.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Pre-Chinese Virus I would get A LOT of $3-5 GH orders. LOL NO.
> 
> I quickly learned that anything less than $8 is a HARD PASS. $9-$10 I will at least look at the screen.
> 
> At $0.56/mile a < $9 order pays for less than 5 mile order JUST FOR THE CAR EXPENSE.


Viruses are things that exist in nature. It is not in a certain region of a certain country.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

funkydude said:


> my GH account was suspended because of "written testimony" of destruction of client property. which i have no idea what i supposedly did. and can't get a reply from GH. any advice?


get a job



gomo said:


> Viruses are things that exist in nature. It is not in a certain region of a certain country.


The CHINA virus that CHINA set loose on the civilized world is not something that existed in nature.
It existed in a lab in CHINA, in a certain region ... OF CHINA.

Until CHINA turned it loose.
And then CHINA lied about it till it got a good foothold.

And then, world leaders including Trump had a CHINA problem.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

funkydude said:


> my GH account was suspended because of "written testimony" of destruction of client property. which i have no idea what i supposedly did. and can't get a reply from GH. any advice?





Uberdriver2710 said:


> Are they doing an investigation?





funkydude said:


> i have no idea i can't seem to contact anyone


&#128517; This cracked me up. I would be happy to give my attorney $500 to send their legal department a nasty gram requesting the proof. Its amazing how fast someone gets reactivated. Not that I would know (cough cough).

Postmates did something very similar to me recently except it was just notifying me a "person" (meaning a customer or merchant) complained about something and that "A security incident took place while you were performing a delivery has been brought to our attention". No idea what the heck they were even talking about. My only assumption is another driver acted like a Richard then the employee reported the wrong driver. After several weeks in attempts to go back and forth with support over this and them saying they would get back to me then ignored, I felt just for spite, I would drop off a check to my attorney and have them look into it. Apparently he sent a letter to their legal department saying they are accusing me without proof. They replied to him a week later by postal mail that after further investigation, they are removing the report from my file and they apologize and it will not affect me. So there you go.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

funkydude said:


> my GH account was suspended because of "written testimony" of destruction of client property. which i have no idea what i supposedly did. and can't get a reply from GH. any advice?


You probably ran over a shrub or smacked a mailbox and didn't realize it.


----------

